# Doblador de frecuencia de audio



## guillem (May 9, 2007)

Estoy intentando montar un circuito que en su tiempo tuvo bastante éxito y que consistia en un doblador de frecuencia de audio, con el cual se conseguian efectos de voz de marcianitos o ratoncitos. 
He buscado por todas partes y no he logrado encontrar nada parecido, lo que en principio podría funcionar es un distorsionador de voz que se monta alrededor del circuito integrado HT 8950A, pero este componente es imposible hallarlo en las tiendas suministradoras de electrónica.
¿Alguien puede ayudarme?.
Gracias.

Guillem


----------



## Manonline (May 15, 2007)

yo tambien estuve buscando algo asi en el foro pero sin resultados. 

Espero tengas mas suerte que yo jejeje.

mano.


----------



## guillem (May 16, 2007)

Años atras en la revista Radiorama se habian publicado varios esquemas pero no se donde encontrar esta revista.
Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

antes existia este enlace
http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cach...555&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es&client=firefox-a

!!!!! Ojo todos los circuitos de la revista resistor tienen gazapos, deben ser revisador minuciosamente y tener las ideas claras !!!!

este es de los buenos
http://es.geocities.com/ketoc2k3/Files/Elect/adecod.pdf

Hay algunos muy simples con un simple lm567 pero de baja calidad
Otros de una calidad bastante buena como los formados con el 4066

Un aspecto muy importante es el filtrado ya que si no salen pitidos y horribles distorsiones.

Si manejas pics por que no realizar un diseño con ellos, con un simple pic12f875 deberia poder hacerse, en principio seria hacer una simple multiplicacion entre la señal de entrada y la de desplazamiento.
Aunque la primera idea que viene a la cabeza es utilizar un AD normal deberias tener encuenta en utilizar un especie de AD tipo delta/sigma de 1 bits, con esto puedes trabajar mejor las multilicaciones con una xor, el filtrado digitasl y uso de memoria, a costa pero de aumentar por 10 el numero de samplers.

Trambien puedes poner otro tipo de modulaciones, reververaciones ("ecos") y otros efectos "avanzados"


----------



## Manonline (May 21, 2007)

Encontre un doblador de frecuencia en la revista "Saber Electronica"... que no se si saben mucho de electronica o no... el PCB qe publicaban estaba hecho MUY mal y lo hice bien el PCB Wizard... lo publico aca...

El PCB es copia fiel al circuito electrico qe publicaban... ahora si funciona o no...

Espero qe funcione...


----------

